# Tatar: tips and resources for learning it



## alevtinka

Hello, I'm interested in Tatar language, is there anybody that I can turn to ? could you give me some advice? Pronunciation, grammar, and anything.

I'm living in China, and I can recognize cyrillic letters, and know a little bit Russian language.


----------



## Edguoglitigin

You can find some simple rules of Tatar language in Wikipedia. There are too many sources about Tatar language.

-for grammar: Nicholas Poppe, Tatar Manual
                 : Arpad Berta, Tatar and Bashkir language (in the book called Turkic Languages (ed. Lars Johanson))

- for dictionary: http://www.watan.narod.ru/dictionary.html and you can find so many Tatar-English dictionary


----------



## alevtinka

Thanks a bunch !!!

Now I've begun learning, and I wonder to know will Tatar language help other Turkish language study ? I mean which Turkish language is more close to Tatar.


----------



## Edguoglitigin

Tatar belongs to Kipchak subbranch of Turkic languages and the dialects Bashkir, Karai, Karachai-Malkar, Crimean-Tatar, Kumuk are closer to Tatar language than Turkish, Azerbaijani, Turkmen, Uzbek-Uighur. Kazakh, Nogai, Kyrghyz can also regard close to Tatar because they belong to Kipchak subbranch as well.
By the way, Tatar bears some Oghuz influences due to old relations with Ottoman Empire. I partially studied Tatar in my master's dissertation and if you need help I can help you 

Moderator note: Discussion of Oghuz influence on Tatar can be found here.


----------



## alevtinka

Edguoglitigin said:


> Tatar belongs to Kipchak subbranch of Turkic languages and the dialects Bashkir, Karai, Karachai-Malkar, Crimean-Tatar, Kumuk are closer to Tatar language than Turkish, Azerbaijani, Turkmen, Uzbek-Uighur. Kazakh, Nogai, Kyrghyz can also regard close to Tatar because they belong to Kipchak subbranch as well.
> By the way, Tatar bears some Oghuz influences due to old relations with Ottoman Empire. I partially studied Tatar in my master's dissertation and if you need help I can help you


Thank you so much Edguoglitigin )))


----------



## xasan-kazan

Though it might be a mite late, seeing you so enthusiastic I couldn't help but stop by and share a link you might be interested in, rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=889531  (assuming you have a decent knowledge of Russian)


----------



## alevtinka

xasan-kazan said:


> Though it might be a mite late, seeing you so enthusiastic I couldn't help but stop by and share a link you might be interested in, rutracker.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=889531  (assuming you have a decent knowledge of Russian)


Рәхмәт bik xasan-kazan )))

Мин рус теле укыйм әле, far from descent ((( But I can read Russian )))


----------

